# african bullfrog price ?



## Djlplastering (May 17, 2010)

just wondered how much roughly do adult male af bulls fetch ?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Djlplastering said:


> just wondered how much roughly do adult male af bulls fetch ?


I've seen them at over £500, normaly between £100 and £300.

And babies at £25, evan though there adult in a year in some cases.


----------



## Djlplastering (May 17, 2010)

fardilis said:


> I've seen them at over £500, normaly between £100 and £300.
> 
> And babies at £25, evan though there adult in a year in some cases.


cheers mate thinking of letting my fella go due to house move where theres alot less room for the collection an had no idea what too ask for the guy


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Djlplastering said:


> cheers mate thinking of letting my fella go due to house move where theres alot less room for the collection an had no idea what too ask for the guy



How big is he?


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Djlplastering said:


> just wondered how much roughly do adult male af bulls fetch ?


it depends on the size and age and how much some one wants one hard to put a price really,

cheers spencer..........


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Djlplastering said:


> just wondered how much roughly do adult male af bulls fetch ?


 If you have to ask, you can't afford one...:whistling2:




Sorry, old joke! :lol2:


----------

